# woolly bully



## LuckySarah (May 3, 2010)

My woolly mammoth (mammut) bulldog is now 4 months old.
Thought I would post some pics of how he has changed .
(from most recent on)


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

That is the cutest bulldog I think I've ever seen.


----------



## LuckySarah (May 3, 2010)

Thanks

He went from looking like a yorkie to now a rottie mix......next who knows lol
He is pretty cute though, and its funny watching people try and figure out what breed/mix he is.


----------



## palmtree77 (Apr 5, 2011)

Wait, he's not a bulldog.... he is adorable and looks like a Rottweiler mix.


----------



## TheBearCat (Jun 5, 2010)

I'm already a fan of bulldogs but the addition of the teddy bear ears are killing me.


----------



## LuckySarah (May 3, 2010)

palmtree77 said:


> Wait, he's not a bulldog.... he is adorable and looks like a Rottweiler mix.


Hes a bulldog
Long hair is a recessive gene in the bulldog (among many other breeds)

But I must admit its confusing lol


----------



## palmtree77 (Apr 5, 2011)

Is he a longhaired American Bulldog, because he has a longer muzzle? Regardless, he's one of the cutest dogs and I can't believe that there are more of them! Can you tell me about them? Also, where did you get him?


----------



## Allyfally (Mar 4, 2011)

I swear he is one of the top 5 cutest dogs I've ever seen.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

So the newest photos are at the top? Because he looks chubby and nice in the early ones, and quite underweight in the top ones. Really really cute, but too skinny.


----------



## LuckySarah (May 3, 2010)

lil_fuzzy said:


> So the newest photos are at the top? Because he looks chubby and nice in the early ones, and quite underweight in the top ones. Really really cute, but too skinny.


he is not underweight
do you understand how larger breeds grow?
usually they grow long and lanky and then they fill out... he is not skinny he is the right weight for his size.
There is no need for puppies to be fat or overweight



palmtree77 said:


> Is he a longhaired American Bulldog, because he has a longer muzzle? Regardless, he's one of the cutest dogs and I can't believe that there are more of them! Can you tell me about them? Also, where did you get him?


http://www.mammutbull.com/


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Yea I don't think he's underweight based on these pictures. But the way he's standing slightly turned to his left in the 3rd picture down exaggerates his waist a bit and I can see how it might make it appear that he is.


ETA: He is a pretty freakin' adorable puppy.


----------



## LuckySarah (May 3, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## palmtree77 (Apr 5, 2011)

LuckySarah said:


> http://www.mammutbull.com/


The website is in German. Is that where you got your puppy? Is there anything you can just tell me about the breed?


----------



## LuckySarah (May 3, 2010)

palmtree77 said:


> The website is in German. Is that where you got your puppy? Is there anything you can just tell me about the breed?


His parents are german imports, there is not really that much information in english since they are really rare here.

But they come from Ironbulls kennl (in Germany) the president of the RBKC started picking long haired puppies out of Renesance bulldogge litters (since it is common in some lines used to recreate them, the hermes line for example), it has also been noted that images of bulldogs with long hair have been observed from photos and ads from the 1800's. But the line of bulldog is designed to pull weights, they are amazing weightpullers and that is what they are going for in Germany with the breed.

So they are essentially a long haired renesance bulldog from ironbulls lines, just a little smaller and more athletic (they have more of a profile as noted on my puppy, and they also have longer legs which makes them more athletic and able to work well) It has also been passed around that these bulldogs have less allergies and skin issues then short haired bulldogs, but I don't think that has been proven yet, it just hasnt been as much an issue in the mammuts but there are not many of them so it could just be coincidence.

ETA we are having a temperament evaluation for SchH tomorrow evening, if he does well and gets titles, passes all of the required health tests for bulldogs we may start a breeding program here in Canada, but that is years and years away.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

lil_fuzzy said:


> So the newest photos are at the top? Because he looks chubby and nice in the early ones, and quite underweight in the top ones. Really really cute, but too skinny.


Bully and giant breeds go through that dangly stage earlier on than most other breeds as they have so much more growing to do 

He is tooooooo cute!!!


----------



## LuckySarah (May 3, 2010)

Mr Pooch said:


> Bully and giant breeds go through that dangly stage earlier on than most other breeds as they have so much more growing to do
> 
> He is tooooooo cute!!!


Yes thank you

People who don't watch these types of dogs grow can take things the wrong way.
They look MUCH different and don't really mature until 2 or 3 years old, they are gangly from about 3 months to over a year sometimes, its just how they grow. They grow up and then out.

I will add this here (just an older advert featuring a long haired bulldog) its really interesting.


----------



## palmtree77 (Apr 5, 2011)

Wow, Schutzhund. So it looks like they couldn't be a laid back housedog. I don't know if they could be trusted with my 2 Shih Tzus either.


----------



## LuckySarah (May 3, 2010)

lol no not laid back 

They are high drive compared to most bulldogs.

Think more of an american bulldog temperament wise.
we all know what Germans are like with dogs and with bulldogs they are no different, they work the dogs and they work them well.


----------

